# Happy Birthday Mike!



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike! 

Have a great day! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!
> 
> Have a great day! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks mate am surprised you remember :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy birthday 🎉 too Mike :thumb: Waxstock again this year?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> Thanks mate am surprised you remember :lol:


No problem but it wasn't you I wishing a Happy Birthday to! 

It's not your birthday as well is it Mick? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> No problem but it wasn't you I wishing a Happy Birthday to!
> 
> It's not your birthday as well is it Mick? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Maybe he has two birthdays :lol: a born again Christian :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Maybe he has two birthdays  a born again Christian


The Queen? Lol

Sent from my D6603


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> No problem but it wasn't you I wishing a Happy Birthday to!
> 
> It's not your birthday as well is it Mick? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


It's prof birthday :lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Sorry I missed this thread, at the time of my birthday we were filming a new episode of our TV show Competition Ready and I was hyper busy.

Again, thanks everyone... means a lot to me.


----------

